# Fromm Dog Food



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

I was feeding C&P Organix for many years to Allie (7.5 year old GSD) and for the past year to my rescue, Ziggy. Organix was sold to Merrick and in Feb. Merrick started producing the food. Both dogs have loose stools and Allie in particular is having problems - stool samples have tested negative for both. Plus the cans made by Merrick look terrible and I have had to buy the older cans at Whole Foods that were still made by C&P.

I considered Acana but the ash content is high for Allie as she has had problems with ash content in the past. 
Fromm is 5.6 ash but I am not sure what formula Fromm - the store in Las Vegas will have to order it for me. Any input would be appreciated - I called another store in Las Vegas and they get in the 4 star Fromm on a regular basis. Will order the Gold for me if I want it. Please any inputs as to Fromm 4 Star versus Fromm Gold Adult.
- Posted this earlier in error in the puppy section
Thank you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Either one is good in my opinion 

Fromm Gold

Benefits: less expensive then their four star line
Downfalls: only one flavour and does contain grain

Fromm Four Star

Benefits: Variety of protein sources, specifically made to be able to swap between flavours without having to mix and also grain free
Downfalls: more expensive

The whole grain vs grain free debate is loaded on both sides, there are benefits and downfalls to both.

My poodle is a very picky eater so swapping flavours keeps her eating happily. Personally I haven't noticed any major difference in either dog switching from grain to grain free but I do prefer the grain free so I mostly stick to those


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you - there is grain in some of the 4 Star which makes that appealing for right now - I just noticed the Gold line contains DL-Methionine - which I am not sure is a good thing.
Are you feeding your male GSD - Loker - 4 star as well as feeding it to Jasmine?
Also I could switch on the 4 star to grain/grain free.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Allie512 said:


> Thank you - there is grain in some of the 4 Star which makes that appealing for right now - I just noticed the Gold line contains DL-Methionine - which I am not sure is a good thing.
> Are you feeding your male GSD - Loker - 4 star as well as feeding it to Jasmine?
> Also I could switch on the 4 star to grain/grain free.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Oops I meant to say there are flavours which are grain free as well as with grain, should have proofread better, sorry!

Yes, Delgado was on their LBP until just over a year when I swapped him over to the four star to match Jazzy. Makes it alot easier having both on the same food


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have Bunny on Fromm Gold and she does great on it. I also tried her on the 4 star and she did just as well but it's more expensive so I stuck with the Gold.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I've had my dogs on Fromm Gold. Great food and the dogs did well on it. The younger one decided she didn't like it, so we switched over to Dr Tim's for now. My other dogs always thought it was wonderful. 
I think the four star foods sound good, as well. I didn't use them at the time because the store we use didn't have them. He's now stocking them now though so eventually we may try it.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the reverse problem, the store does not carry Gold but will order it; am leaning toward trying the 4 Star as they have the 4 star in stock - so I will try the 4 star - am leaning to ordering the Gold online as it is certainly more economical and may be easier to digest. I called Chewy and they can send out the Gold - so hard - Allie is really having a difficult time right now.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Have you tried pumpkin - sometimes that helps with the stools. Also, the Honest Kitchen has a supplement called the Perfect form, which worked great. I now make sure I have some on hand.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

barnyard said:


> Have you tried pumpkin - sometimes that helps with the stools. Also, the Honest Kitchen has a supplement called the Perfect form, which worked great. I now make sure I have some on hand.


I have tried the perfect form..I find that it works if you need it every now and then. It doesn't work if you use it as an everyday kinda thing. I will buy it again.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Allie refuses the organic canned pumpkin. The Las Vegas vet treated her with Endosorb but all it did was stop her from going and then she would have diarrhea again. Yesterday I called my vet in Miami and he has her on metronidazole for three days - Dr. B is very familiar with Allie's problems; he spoke to the vet in LV - it is very difficult to find a good vet here - at least it has been for me. Most vets come and go. Am still looking for as my current vet is moving back to Oregon. Thank you again.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

each of my 3 have very different digestive system`s, I found the Fromm gain free works, best, everyones poop looks the same


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella is on 4 star. I like to be able to switch flavors as she gets bored. Her poops have been decent.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Update on Fromm and the dogs: Ziggy has been transitioned to the 4 Star Chicken a la Veg but has twice in the past week thrown up a small amount of food 10 hours after eating; Allie still has cow paddy diarrhea and I finally found a really good vet - or at least she seems to be - had an appt. yesterday - put Allie on metronidazole for 5 days; would like to change Allie to Iams Low Residue Food for a period of time; she understands that I do not want to feed Iams; however since Allie has been on the Royal Canin GI food from the other vet - 1/2 serving and 1/2 serving of Chicken a la Veg, the vet said wait until our appt. Monday to discuss food. I am beginning to think the 4-Star is too much for Ziggy or it is the 1 tablespoon of Duck/Chicken Fromm Pate he gets with each meal. I threw out the remaining Organix as it immediately gave him diarrhea - am very upset - they both were doing so well on Organix until Merrick started to make it. Am wondering if it was just a bad bag and I should try the Organix again; any suggestions as to a topper - canned - would be appreciate and any suggestions as to food would be appreciated. Thank you. - Moderators - let me know if this should be moved to Health Section as it concerns medical condition re Allie. Thank hyou.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I finally, after hours/days of researching have found posts from other users of Castor Pollux Organix with similar problems - diarrhea and other issues - all since the production of Organix from Merrick - the new owner. I am certainly not saying Merrick Organix is bad - there just must of have a switch of sorts in the formula that did not agree with some dogs. I have switched Ziggy (my young 1 and 5 month rescue) to Fromm Chicken A La Veg and he is doing okay. Allie my 8 year old GSD has never recovered and still has soft stool. Her test show a very low pancreatic function and she will be getting enzymes starting Tuesday and is continuing on the metronidazole and a probiotic (Proviable DC has been added to her regime). The vet also agreed that I should feed her Fromm only for a time and not mix it with any prescription diets. Not entirely sure Allie will adjust to the Fromm and I am going to start looking for another kibble. Criteria is that I have to be able to buy in locally as I hate shipping things to my home in Las Vegas as it gets rather warm here.


----------



## OneGSD (May 2, 2013)

Allie512 said:


> Well, I finally, after hours/days of researching have found posts from other users of Castor Pollux Organix with similar problems - diarrhea and other issues - all since the production of Organix from Merrick - the new owner. I am certainly not saying Merrick Organix is bad - there just must of have a switch of sorts in the formula that did not agree with some dogs. I have switched Ziggy (my young 1 and 5 month rescue) to Fromm Chicken A La Veg and he is doing okay. Allie my 8 year old GSD has never recovered and still has soft stool. Her test show a very low pancreatic function and she will be getting enzymes starting Tuesday and is continuing on the metronidazole and a probiotic (Proviable DC has been added to her regime). The vet also agreed that I should feed her Fromm only for a time and not mix it with any prescription diets. Not entirely sure Allie will adjust to the Fromm and I am going to start looking for another kibble. Criteria is that I have to be able to buy in locally as I hate shipping things to my home in Las Vegas as it gets rather warm here.


Petflow ships from Vegas. If your dog has low pancreatic function listen to your vet. Feed as simple a food as you can find. 

You may want to consider Bil Jac because of the dry foods out there it is by far the easiest to digest (and lowest ash) because it is a pellet not an extruded kibble and the processing is very different than kibble. Things are cooked seperately and then combined. It is actually a very good product with very high animal protein, far higher than Fromm, and is well liked by people that use it, compared to people that just like to read labels.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd stick with Fromm over a dog food with a 2 star rating any day of the week, even if it was label vs label.


----------



## OneGSD (May 2, 2013)

BAN-ONE said:


> I'd stick with Fromm over a dog food with a 2 star rating any day of the week, even if it was label vs label.


You rely on a dentist to give you advice, well that shows you are a novice. I never said Fromm was bad, what I said was that if I needed an ultra digestible food it would not be my choice. 

If you need the dentist's rating system to make choices, then I feel sorry for you. If you also fall for Fromm's "home cooked meal" marketing then I feel even more sorry for you.

Fromm is just an average pet dog food, nothing more. Safe, good quality but that's it.

In this situation, Bil Jac would be ideal.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

OneGSD said:


> You rely on a dentist to give you advice, well that shows you are a novice.
> 
> If you need the dentist's rating system to make choices, then I feel sorry for you. If you also fall for Fromm's "home cooked meal" marketing then I feel even more sorry for you.
> 
> ...


I am definitely not a dog food expert in anyway, so like others I do research and dogfoodadvisor.com is a great source of info with what appears to have very valid points on ingredients, both good and bad.

Since I am not personably able to refute a "not recommended" 2 star rating food over a 4 start "highly recommended", I will feel comfortable going with Fromm over a 2 star "not recommended" dog food. 

If a 2 star rated food works for someone's pet, then that's great, but I choose to go with the much better dog food, even if its due to dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## OneGSD (May 2, 2013)

BAN-ONE said:


> I am definitely not a dog food expert in anyway, so like others I do research and dogfoodadvisor.com is a great source of info with what appears to have very valid points on ingredients, both good and bad.
> 
> Since I am not personably able to refute a "not recommended" 2 star rating food over a 4 start "highly recommended", I will feel comfortable going with Fromm over a 2 star "not recommended" dog food.
> 
> If a 2 star rated food works for someone's pet, then that's great, but I choose to go with the much better dog food, even if its due to dogfoodadvisor.com


Well listen, you just admitted you are not qualified to recommend foods. If listening to a dentist is how you choose to care for your dog then that is great. 

By any measure, Bil-Jac is a superior food. That is my expert opinion. I don't use it but in this case it would help this dog. It would help many shepherds actually, rather than being forced to eat foods to stroke the owners' ego.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

OneGSD said:


> By any measure, Bil-Jac is a superior food. That is my expert opinion. I don't use it but in this case it would help this dog. It would help many shepherds actually, rather than being forced to eat foods to stroke the owners' ego.


LOL a superior food indeed. I love all those responses, but you are the expert

Bil-Jac Dog Food Recall


----------

